# Soundunterschiede von Realtek ALC Codec, Asus Xonar und Co vorwiegend psychologisch?



## FreezerX (26. September 2014)

Aus Interesse habe ich in einem* Blind-Test* Realtek ALC892, Realtek ALC1150 und Asus Xonar DX 7.1 verglichen. 

Für den Vergleich habe ich 5 Songs (siehe Liste) und ein Spiel (CS:S) herangezogen, als Kopfhörer kamen Creative Aurvana Live und QPAD QH-90 zum Einsatz. Die Lautstärke wurde vorher subjektiv an einem Song und einer 1 kHz Frequenz angepasst. Die Umsteckarbeit hat meine Freundin übernommen. Songliste (3x von CD, 2x Spotify Premium):

- Strength of a thousand Men - Thomas Bergersen
- Your love - The Outfield
- When the beat drops out - Marlon Roudette
- La Passion - Gigi D'Agostino 
- Can't slow down - Nicco, Robert M

Ergebnis ist, dass ich nahezu keine Unterschiede wahrnehme in Songs und die drei Soundlösungen nicht sicher voneinander unterscheiden kann. Ich habe dabei auf Tiefen, Mitten, Höhen, Klarheit, Soundfehler (wie Übersteuern), und "Kraft" geachtet, allerdings habe ich weder zu Anfang, noch am Ende klare Unterschiede erkennen können. 
Lediglich den ALC892 Codec konnte ich in 'Can't slow down' anhand von dezenten "Überschlägen" erkennen. 


Einen vergleichbaren Test, auf deutlich ausführlicherer Ebene und mit sehr teuren Soundlösungen ist hier zu finden:
Audiophile PC Sound - The Real Cost of Hi-Fi - Tom
Auch in deren Fazit heißt es, Zitat:
 "*Using world-class headphones, a $2 Realtek integrated audio codec could not be reliably distinguished from the $2000 Benchmark DAC2 HGC*"


Daher möchte ich die kritische Frage stellen, ob die subjektiven Tests von Soundkarten vorwiegend psychologischen Einflüssen unterliegen, da sie nicht blind durchgeführt werden? Und um noch weiter zu gehen, finden viele Audio-Tester nur Unterschiede, weil sie als 'audiophil' gelten möchten, oder auch monetäre Umstände (Werbeverträge, Reviewsamples, ...) eine Rolle spielen?


----------



## Freymuth (26. September 2014)

Hey,

ich habe die M-Audio DX2. Dort fehlen etwas die Tiefen und daher stelle ich gerne bei meiner Asus xonar dgx den eq auf Bass ein. 

Tue ich dies über meine onboard soundtreiber... Katastrophe. Es verschluckt die ganzen Höhen (glaube das man das so nennt ) und es hört sich schrecklich an. 

Beim direkten Vergleich ohne Einstellungen sind bei mir auch keine Unterschiede feststellbar.  

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. 

Liebe Grüße

Vielleicht noch zu erwähnen das ich ein Msi H97 Guard-Pro habe. Weiß gerade nicht genau welcher Sound Codec drin steckt, da ich am Handy bin, aber müsste der ALC892 sein oder so


----------



## JimSim3 (26. September 2014)

Das ist doch im HiFi-Bereich ein alter Hut... Die Kette hinter den Lautsprechern / Kopfhörern ist mittlerweile in günstigster Art und Weise qualitativ Hochwertig zu produzieren, da machts dann kein Unterschied ob das Ding 200€ oder 20000€ kostet. Aber solange man glaubt, dass man es braucht, warum nicht. 

Schönstes Beispiel was ich bisher gesehen habe war ein LAN-Kabel mit Pfeilen drauf für upnp-Geräte damit die Elektronen wissen ich welche Richtung sie fließen müssen... Für 200€ / m.


----------



## TempestX1 (26. September 2014)

Habe mir die Xonar DG diese Woche geholt und den Onboard Sound deaktivert. Finde das sich der Klang gebessert hat. Einen Blindtest habe ich aber nicht gemacht (womit wir bei deiner Frage wären Einbildung oder wirklich).
Ich würde mir sie jedenfalls nochmal kaufen (oder eine andere Soundkarte) wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Onboard und Soundkarte hätte. 

Die letzte war eine Soundblaster 5.1 (schon Jahre her, irgendwann 1999/2001), in einem älteren System, (danach im aktuellen System nur Onboard) und da hat man auf jedenfall einen Unterschied zu Onboard bemerkt, bei Spielen sogar erlebt (dank EAX, das Microsoft dank Vista und neuer "kaputt gemacht" hat - bin jedenfalls seit einigen Jahren ohne Windows unterwegs).



//Edit: Anscheinend laufen die EAX Effekte auch unter Linux. Jedenfalls habe ich gerade bemerkt das die Effekte seit dem Einbau der Soundkarte auch in einigen Spielen vorhanden sind


----------



## FreezerX (26. September 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Das ist doch im HiFi-Bereich ein alter Hut... Die Kette *hinter* den Lautsprechern / Kopfhörern ist mittlerweile in günstigster Art und Weise qualitativ Hochwertig zu produzieren, da machts dann kein Unterschied ob das Ding 200€ oder 20000€ kostet.



Denke ich auch qualitativ ähnlich (ohne die konkreten Zahlen), aber wäre hier 'vor' nicht der bessere Ausruck anstatt 'hinter'? Von Quelle aus in Richtung Ausgabegeräte.




TempestX1 schrieb:


> Die letzte war eine Soundblaster 5.1 (schon Jahre her, irgendwann 1999/2001), in einem älteren System, (danach im aktuellen System nur Onboard) und da hat man auf jedenfall einen Unterschied zu Onboard bemerkt, bei Spielen sogar erlebt (dank EAX, das Microsoft dank Vista und neuer "kaputt gemacht" hat - bin jedenfalls seit einigen Jahren ohne Windows unterwegs).


 
Damals waren die Unterschiede recht sicher deutlich größer. Heute denke ich aber, dass eine gut implementierte ALC1150 Lösung sehr gute Ergebnisse liefern kann.
Wie ich es momentan erlebe, liefern Soundkarten viel weniger bessern Klang, sondern vielmehr zusätzliche Features (Steckerausstattung, Raumklangsimulation,...)


----------



## Cinnayum (26. September 2014)

Ich finde den größten Einfluss hat die Qualität des abgespielten Materials.

z.B. downgesampelte Filmtonspuren oder MP3 kleiner als 320 kbit/s. (Ich weiß, ich weiß mp3 ist für Musik ohnehin ein Frevel, aber mein Auto liest nur das)

Danach kommen die Boxen und erst ganz am Schluss der Wandler. Da kommt das Signal eh mit <3 Watt heraus.

Einfach aus Gewohnheit kaufe ich nach wie vor eine Creative Soundkarte für meinen PC, statt mit dem Onboard-Sound zu leben.
Wenn du den Ton zum Film schauen übers HDMI zum Fernseher / Soundsystem bringst, ist es auch unerheblich.


----------



## SamSoNight (26. September 2014)

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass sowohl Aurvana Live als auch Qpad QH 90 nicht die besten Kopfhörer sind, um solche Tests zu machen. Es sind beides Einsteigerkopfhörer, die auch von einem Verstärker kaum profitieren. Aber der Test liefert trotzdem brauchbare Ergebnisse.

Zu Kopfhörerverstärkern: Viele teurere Kopfhörer hören sich einfach fade und kraftlos an, selbst wenn man sie an Onboard oder Smartphone "laut" genug bekommt. Aber auch hier gilt, dass gute Verstärker nicht unbedingt viel kosten müssen. Ein <100€ Gerät von Fiio oder ein 100€ Objective2 (O2) reicht für die aller meisten Kopfhörer aus. 

Der Wandler (DAC) hat heutzutage echt wenig Einfluss auf den Klang. Meiner Meinung nach ist die reine Wandlungsperformance vom Onboardsound gut genug. Wenn es Probleme damit gibt, dann sind es meistens Störgeräusche durch die restlichen PC-Komponenten oder das Fehlen von Anschlüssen wie z.B. einem ordentlichen Lineout für Verstärker. In dem Fall kauft man sich z.B. einen Behringer UCA202/222 für 20-30€ oder einen Sabre DAC für 30-50€, holt somit den Wandler aus dem PC und hat keine Störungen mehr.

Um es zusammenzufassen:

Die klangliche Wichtigkeit von DACs und Verstärkern wird oft überbewertet, aber es kann durchaus einen hörbaren Unterschied machen. Es kommt auf den Einzelfall an, ob sich eine Investition lohnt: je nachdem welche Kopfhörer benutzt werden, ob der Onboardsound schlecht oder gut implementiert ist und ob man zusätzliche Anschlüsse oder Features braucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

Ich nutze seit Ewigkeiten nur Soundkarten und ab einem gewissen Preis stellt man schon Unterschiede fest. Onboard ist mir zu schwach und reine EQ Einstellungen sind nicht gerade mein Geschmack.


----------



## FreezerX (26. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit Ewigkeiten nur Soundkarten und ab einem gewissen Preis stellt man schon Unterschiede fest.


 
Hast du den ALC1150 Codec schon getestet, z.B auf einem ASRock Z97 Board?


----------



## BlackNeo (26. September 2014)

Wenn man hochwertigeres Equip zum testen nimmt dann fallen die Unterschiede auch im Blindtest stark auf.

Vor allem einen Unterschied macht bei besseren DACs die weitaus bessere analoge Ausgangsstufe und die Digitalfilter, der Chip an sich ist nur für die Features wichtig, wenn man DsD oder 36 Bit Aufnahmen hat dann sollte halt auch ein DAC her der das kann.

Zudem merkt man bei besseren Wandlern ganz stark wenn eine bessere Clock verbaut ist. Dafür schätze ich Pro-Ject und ihre RS Linie, der Wandler davon hat nämlich eine proprietäre Schnittstelle die Parallel aus dem CD-Laufwerk in den Wandler geht und dazu noch vom Wandler wieder per BNC zum Laufwerk geht und dabei einen Datenabgleich vornimmt, das minimiert den Jitter enorm.

Wenn man sowas testet sollte das zu testende Gerät das schwächste in der Kette sein. Bei deinem Equip kann es sein dass du einfach aufgrund von fehlendem Darstellungsvermögen keinen Unterschied oder aber die Aufnahmen sind einfach nicht gut genug.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Hast du den ALC1150 Codec schon getestet, z.B auf einem ASRock Z97 Board?



Nö, habe noch den 2600K mit dem Asrock Z77 Extreme4 und sehe in einem Wechsel auch keinerlei Sinn. Vielleicht die nächste Generation aber eine Soundkarte wird wieder mit von der Partie sein


----------



## jamie (26. September 2014)

Wie BlackNeo schon gesagt hat: zum einen ist entscheidend, wie gut dein Audiomaterial ist. Wenn du's dir von YouTube runtergeladen hast, ist verständlich, dass du keinen Unterschied gehört hast. Bei einer guten Aufnahme kann das ganz anders sein. Und zum Anderen ist es auch immer ein Frage, was man anschließt. Bei meinen AKG K701 ist der Unterschied ein ganz anderer, als bei den Monoprice, die ich mal hatte.

Vllt. ist auch dein Gehör nicht mehr so gut. Wir haben in der elften Klasse im Physik-LK mal einen Test gemacht und dabei ist rausgekommen, dass einige aus dem Kurs, die oft in der Disco oder sonstewo waren, ihr Gehör schon so stark beeinträchtigt hatten, dass sie große Frequenzbereiche schon nicht mehr hören konnten. Ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen, aber das ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## FreezerX (26. September 2014)

SamSoNight schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass sowohl Aurvana Live als auch Qpad QH 90 nicht die besten Kopfhörer sind, um solche Tests zu machen. Es sind beides Einsteigerkopfhörer, die auch von einem Verstärker kaum profitieren. Aber der Test liefert trotzdem brauchbare Ergebnisse.



Da stimme ich zu. Allerdings ist das Ergebnis aus dem Link im Startpost mit 1200€ Kopfhörer das gleiche. Und weiterhin finde ich auch den Test mit den QH-90 sinnvoll, da hier im Forum oft schon ab den Superlux HD-681 Evo zu einer Xonar DX geraten wird, was nach meinen Erfahrungen klanglich keinen Unterschied zu einem ALC1150 Codec (zumindest bei der ASRock Implementierung) macht.




jamie schrieb:


> Wie BlackNeo schon gesagt hat: zum einen ist entscheidend, wie gut dein Audiomaterial ist. Wenn du's dir von YouTube runtergeladen hast, ist verständlich, dass du keinen Unterschied gehört hast. Bei einer guten Aufnahme kann das ganz anders sein. Und zum Anderen ist es auch immer ein Frage, was man anschließt. Bei meinen AKG K701 ist der Unterschied ein ganz anderer, als bei den Monoprice, die ich mal hatte.
> 
> Vllt. ist auch dein Gehör nicht mehr so gut. Wir haben in der elften Klasse im Physik-LK mal einen Test gemacht und dabei ist rausgekommen, dass einige aus dem Kurs, die oft in der Disco oder sonstewo waren, ihr Gehör schon so stark beeinträchtigt hatten, dass sie große Frequenzbereiche schon nicht mehr hören konnten. Ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen, aber das ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


 
Kein Problem, ist ja alles sachlich  
Die Aufnahmen sind von Audio-CD und Spotify Premium (320 kbit/s). Technisch gesehen sind meine Ohren sehr gut in Schuss, hatte beim letzten Hörtest vor 2 Jahren bei allen Frequenzen eine sehr niedrige Hörschwelle. Aber psychoakustisch mag das noch gar nichts bedeuten.


----------



## Jeanboy (27. September 2014)

Das Thema hatten wir schon öfters. Gut implementierte Onboards Chips sind (bei leicht anzutreibenden KH) für das "kaum geübte Ohr" schwer zu unterscheiden.
Selbst bei der Implementierung gibt es Serienstreuungen, sodass man nicht sagen kann, dass Board XY immer gut ist und Board YX immer schlecht ist.

Der DAC selbst macht auch kaum den Unterschied. Viel wichtiger ist der Kopfhörerverstärker und die anderen Komponenten.

Zudem haben Soundkarten (wie schon von den anderen gesagt) andere Vorzüge.


----------

